# Wild Rice Pilaf Mix



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wild Rice Pilaf Mix (~2 qt)

3 c wild rice, rinsed and drained
2 c lentils (green or brown), rinsed and drained
1/2 c roasted almonds, pecans, or sunflower seeds (salted or unsalted)
2 c raisins or a combination of raisins and dried cranberries
1-1/2 c chopped dried mushrooms (I like using a mix of morrels, shitake, and cremani)
1 c pearl barley
1/2 c brown, white, or cargo rice
3 T dried parsley flakes
2 T dried minced onion
2 tsp dried minced garlic
1 T dried basil
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground pepper
1/2 tsp dried sage (I use powdered)
1/8 tsp powdered bay leaf

1. Heat oven to 300. Spread rice and lentils on cookie sheet (thin layer--I usually do 1 c at a time), bake 10-15 minutes until dry and roasted. Stir often.
2. Combine all the other ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Add rice and lentils, blend well. Store in 2 1 qt. airtight jars.

To serve:

Add 1/3 c pilaf mix to each 1 c of boiling water/beef/chicken stock. Reduce heat and simmer for 55-60 minutes. Ready when the wild rice "splits."


----------

